# My first exo 18x18x24 vivarium build



## vraev (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi guys,

This is going to be my first vivarium ever. Really excited. I have never had frogs before, I am mostly into growing carnivorous plants. But, I must say, our good pal Justin Grimmer's videos and tanks have gotten me excited + went to my first reptile show and loved the cute tiny mantellas....I love red things...with lots of green for backdrops.  I just loved those cute little red frogs. Right then I decided I should do this.

Basically started off by tank shopping. Found a exoterra exactly the size I wanted for a great price on kijiji. Picked it up.










Was used as a reptile tank..u can see the sand it used to house. 

I basically cleaned it up good and filled the bottom up and no leaks!! 










So the plan is a layout like this... its not a peninsula...but thinking maybe I should go that route and actually complete the whole back wall then just the mountain that raises from the seam. But I must say I like the concept..seems unique.










I will be pulling out all stops on this one. I am always trying to cut corners..but not this time. its a major undertaking to pull down a design once this is made...so want to avoid regretting it. Waterfall feature, false bottom, the option for a river, want to try growing maybe a betta in there...takashi amano style planting in the water feature. Wanted amano's amazonia substrate...but expensive, so might go with fluval stratum. May reconsider for powdered amano substrate later. Background..still considering...go with the manzanita wood that I have? Need to cut it up to use it the way I want it. OR go for malaysian driftwood? Will be hitting big als tonight for some. Want to get some amazing pieces at driftwood store...but for this one tank, might have to spend 100$ for pieces and shipping...so might as well go local. (I am from canada btw.  ).

So yeah...any help, feedback would be awsome.

And once again...shout out to Justin Grimmer again. Thanks for all the advice and help dude. Your tanks were the inspiration. For this tank...I especially am trying to achieve ur perfection and "cleanliness" lol!  The concept is based on ur first customer tank. I love its look. Would have loved to see how it looks after ur customer planted it up.

Thats it for now. 

An ending with the typical kind of stuff I grow. Took an year-2y to nail growing these well. 

Cephalotus follicularis










cheers,

V


----------



## Azriel (Jun 15, 2011)

I like the idea you have for your background. That malaysian driftwood is pretty nice looking, I think you should definitely incorporate it somehow!


----------



## vraev (Feb 6, 2012)

Hi Azriel,

thanks for the compliments.

Looks like things have changed a bit though. I tried to go wood shopping and realized how expensive it indeed is. Want to get some good pieces from driftwood store, but incl shipping, it will be atleast a 100$. Thats the minimum ...not even including some of the fancy pieces.

Anwyays....figured I'll use those existing pieces of malaysian driftwood (or as ADA calls them...branch wood). Infact, when I got it, I bought two pieces. One I grew in my carnivorous plant tank and it already has grown in for over 3.5 years now. The N. fireball is dying, but the other broms are doing great. THe moss is doing great, the sphagnum has dried out..but...trying to trim it back and get it started. The nepenthes has taken off...loves it. 

So basically...NO background. A 360 viewable tank....with a lot of planting. 

Anyways..here is the dilemma...it is unstable. 




























I cut out my false bottom and started making it. But problem is..I don't think it will still support it. The piece is front heavy. it HAS to rest on the front glass. Or it will tip. I still plan to cut up the other piece and compliment this one with it. (any suggestions against or for this idea?). 

Any ideas? I mean I am thinking perhaps I can use foam (great stuff) (which one of the great stuff brand?? ...pls keep in mind...first vivarium). Basically make a base for the wood so it can stand..but even taht is doubtful...it is really front heavy. 

Problem is when I open door, the wood falls over. I am sure frogs won't appreciate their hiding spots falling when I eventually get them and have to feed them everyday.

Any ideas of what to do?

thanks,

V


----------



## vraev (Feb 6, 2012)

Btw...any of you guys...can u pls confirm whether I can use the expanding foam on a planted piece of wood like that? I remember reading somewhere it can be toxic fumes and that can kill plants in vicinity.


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Jan 14, 2012)

vraev said:


> Btw...any of you guys...can u pls confirm whether I can use the expanding foam on a planted piece of wood like that? I remember reading somewhere it can be toxic fumes and that can kill plants in vicinity.


Can you find a piece of flat slate or a thick acrylic plate and screw it to the bottom of the driftwood? I have a large driftwood that came that way.


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

That stump is looking great.


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow! That Cephalotus is amazing! One pitcher is growing out of the pot 

The tank looks amazing, and nice nepenthes, too!

I am following this thread now, 

Will


----------



## vraev (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments guys.

Hmm..the stump's natural position is not like that. I have to tilt it to a unstable position to let it sit like that. So the bottom is not flat...unlike many of those pieces which pet stores cut to make them flat. I guess I could do that...but i don't have a mechanical table saw and I don't want to disturb the plants a lot.

How about my initial idea though? I plan on adding some other pieces of wood to finish the look.... can I add it to the base, use great stuff foam and let it cure? will it harm the plants? 

thanks,

V


----------



## asid61 (Mar 18, 2012)

You could use silicone and glue the wood to the back wall, and cut the false bottom around the branch. 
Great stuff is not toxic if you cover it with peat moss or something.

BTW, nice color on the cephalotus. But they are not recommended for vivs because of the constantly high humidity and wetness.


----------



## gardennub (Dec 10, 2011)

Lookin good so far. I dont have much advice :/ but I have to say I LOVE cephalotus. nice plant u got there.


----------



## vraev (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks!

Yes! I will not be potting that ceph into this tank. Thats in my CP tank. I will however, maybe try a new division from one of my plants. 

Next up...currently drawing up some plans.

Right now...the water area looks like under neath the right bromeliad. Initially I thought it would look cool.... the dripping water form the sphagnum in air into a ewater reservoir.

But now I am thinking maybe left side is better. So back to drawing board to plan.

Have started ordering some plants for the tank as well. Orchids in specific. Will keep ya guys posted.


----------



## vraev (Feb 6, 2012)

New update:

Finished false bottom structure:










Prep work for foaming










taping the stump in place










ventilation: definitely a unique chemical smell upon spraying. I could see it harming life.










Just in case, wrapped up some of the more delicate parts of the stump










6h since I sprayed...its already tough and hard. Can't wait to start sculpting. Need to buy some file or sandpaper.










PS: How do I clean the tube for the spray can? it still has some foam in it. Just use a skewer and remove as much foam as I can?

cheers,

V


----------



## Ricordia (Feb 29, 2012)

I haven't had much luck trying to clean out the GS straw. I just snip the straw as close to the blockage as possible when I'm ready to use the can again. I usually empty the can before I run out of straw to snip.


----------



## vraev (Feb 6, 2012)

hmm...good to know. 

Update: The GS has completely dried and firm. I will start sculpting today and once done, I will make another layer to make the transition from wood to GS less jarring.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey! Glad to see you're getting into darts  [assuming this is the same vraev from OCPS ]

tank looks great so far! can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

vraev said:


> hmm...good to know.
> 
> Update: The GS has completely dried and firm. I will start sculpting today and once done, I will make another layer to make the transition from wood to GS less jarring.


Bear in mind that it can take several days for great stuff to cure completely, and if it isnt cured completely it will shrink and expand and deform after you carve it...


----------



## vraev (Feb 6, 2012)

I thought the can says it cures in 8h.


----------



## vraev (Feb 6, 2012)

boabab95 said:


> Hey! Glad to see you're getting into darts  [assuming this is the same vraev from OCPS ]
> 
> tank looks great so far! can't wait to see it finished!


haha! yeah man! its me. thanks for the comments. The tank is coming along...just carved the first layer, but it wasn't as stable standing structure as I want it to be...so just added more GS at the bottom. But trying to take it slow. Don't want to hurry it up. I have a particular vision in mind that I want to achieve.  Its fun though. I love this landscaping.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

vraev said:


> I thought the can says it cures in 8h.


Dont believe the can!


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

I've found that new sharp exacto knives are really good at carving greatstuff. I actualyl use a scalpel but most people don't have access to those


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

vraev said:


> haha! yeah man! its me. thanks for the comments. The tank is coming along...just carved the first layer, but it wasn't as stable standing structure as I want it to be...so just added more GS at the bottom. But trying to take it slow. Don't want to hurry it up. I have a particular vision in mind that I want to achieve.  Its fun though. I love this landscaping.


If you need any cultures or anything let me know [i could always use a new ceph  ]


----------



## CeeJay (Mar 14, 2012)

Ricordia said:


> I haven't had much luck trying to clean out the GS straw. I just snip the straw as close to the blockage as possible when I'm ready to use the can again. I usually empty the can before I run out of straw to snip.


I find that a think wire or skewer and a little nail polish remover clears the great stuff straw and applicator very well (don't rinse with water, it helps cure GS).


----------



## Shibumi (Feb 13, 2012)

CeeJay said:


> I find that a think wire or skewer and a little nail polish remover clears the great stuff straw and applicator very well (don't rinse with water, it helps cure GS).


I just put a pipe cleaner through it and leave it in there until I use it again. When you pull out the pipe cleaner it pulls out any of the dry GS with it and you have a clean nozzle.


----------



## vraev (Feb 6, 2012)

boabab95 said:


> If you need any cultures or anything let me know [i could always use a new ceph  ]


Haha!! For sure. I need to definitely split my cephs. I am waiting to finish my vivarium before touching my CP tanks. There is a huge project waiting there too.



CeeJay said:


> I find that a think wire or skewer and a little nail polish remover clears the great stuff straw and applicator very well (don't rinse with water, it helps cure GS).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tomer.baron (Jan 31, 2013)

any updates?!


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

What happened to this thread dude?


----------



## Wusserton (Feb 21, 2014)

CeeJay said:


> I find that a think wire or skewer and a little nail polish remover clears the great stuff straw and applicator very well (don't rinse with water, it helps cure GS).



Ive been using this can for 5 days now, i just wrap the end with a sandwich bag and rubber band, it makes somewhere around a 2mm cap that you can easily chip away with your fingers










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

